# Aquacube?



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

I've been looking on tropica.dk and I saw an article about an Aquacube:

http://www.tropica.com/go.asp?article=577

And it seems pretty cool. I was thinking about making a diy project out of this by making a 1 or <1 gallon 'tank' cube out of panes of glass(or something similar) tiles I saw at Home Depot(far about 5$ ea). But I dont know what to use to seal them together. Does anyone have any idea what to use? I was hinking of having a small ball of marimo algae and 1-2 cherry or bee shrimps in it and let it be in the sun for a few hours a day.

And with a different subject, does anyone know the lighting levels (on tropica is? Such as what is the wattage for 'lowlight' listed on the plant profiles?

Thanks


----------



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

hello anyone?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If you want something about 6" cubed, you can get the little Azoo (Red Sea Candy XL) kit from Petco or petsmart...it has a filter and a PC light as well.

For tropicals older version of that cube, they used a 10watt halogen.


----------

